# New Build - Coda Effects Black Hole



## carlsoncoder (Jun 15, 2020)

Just finished up my Black Hole build from Coda Effects.  Man, this thing is a MONSTER!  It can certainly do the crunchy lower gain OD, but this thing just wants to have the knobs cranked on a loud amp.   Really happy with it!

Also thanks to @phi1 for helping me with a few questions along the way!


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice work! Is the picture before adjusting the trimpots?


----------



## carlsoncoder (Jun 15, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Nice work! Is the picture before adjusting the trimpots?



Yea I basically set them all to "0" when I installed and then adjusted them once I hooked it up to my amp and made sure it worked.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah gotcha. Glad the build went smoothly for you! It’s a fun project for sure.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Favor to ask, any way could you measure the pcb size? I’m wondering if I could squeeze this in a 1590B, but I don’t see the pcb dimensions Posted in the build docs. Looks like there’s some space on the sides, so I’m thinking it could work. Don’t feel like you have to take the pedal apart or anything of course, so if not, don’t worry about it.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 15, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Favor to ask, any way could you measure the pcb size? I’m wondering if I could squeeze this in a 1590B, but I don’t see the pcb dimensions Posted in the build docs. Looks like there’s some space on the sides, so I’m thinking it could work. Don’t feel like you have to take the pedal apart or anything of course, so if not, don’t worry about it.


I’ve got an extra board I could measure later today.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 15, 2020)

Very nice I made one and I am excited to build a pedal friendly variant whenever it come out.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 15, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Favor to ask, any way could you measure the pcb size? I’m wondering if I could squeeze this in a 1590B, but I don’t see the pcb dimensions Posted in the build docs. Looks like there’s some space on the sides, so I’m thinking it could work. Don’t feel like you have to take the pedal apart or anything of course, so if not, don’t worry about it.


Length: 49.5mm
Width: 55.5mm


----------



## Barry (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice build like the artwork


----------



## phi1 (Jun 15, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Length: 49.5mm
> Width: 55.5mm



hmm might be tight horizontally in a 1590B (55.5mm = 2.19"). in my experience small bear boxes tend to be slightly roomier inside (thinner walls) so I might have to use that.  the 2,2" wide phase ii just barely fit in a small bear 1590B box for me.


----------



## Yroc006 (Mar 19, 2021)

Do you happen to remember the type of DPDT switch you used for this build?  I’m building one currently and the BOM is calling for a DPDT On/Off.  I’m only finding DPDT switches that come in On/On and On/Off/On.  I feel like the On/On will work but wanted to confirm as desoldering a switch like this would really suck.  Thank you for any help.


carlsoncoder said:


> Just finished up my Black Hole build from Coda Effects.  Man, this thing is a MONSTER!  It can certainly do the crunchy lower gain OD, but this thing just wants to have the knobs cranked on a loud amp.   Really happy with it!
> 
> Also thanks to @phi1 for helping me with a few questions along the way!
> 
> ...


----------



## phi1 (Mar 19, 2021)

It should be dpdt on-on for sure, I don’t know why coda worded it on/off, I think that was a mistake.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2021)

nice soldering work on the 201s.


----------



## Dan0h (Mar 19, 2021)

My favorite part of C0da's boards is the holes seem a tiny bit larger which makes soldering a breeze and I am not sure if the gold plating has any effect but my no-lead solder just loves it. This pedal is a beast. The one thing I thought about tweaking with is the tone stack, the bass knob is pretty much from 0-1000000 in just the first smidge of a twist. I put his values in the tone stack calculator app and it pretty much shows what's happening. Just a shit load of bass which is awesome but would be nice to tame a touch.


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 19, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> My favorite part of C0da's boards is the holes seem a tiny bit larger which makes soldering a breeze and I am not sure if the gold plating has any effect but my no-lead solder just loves it. This pedal is a beast. The one thing I thought about tweaking with is the tone stack, the bass knob is pretty much from 0-1000000 in just the first smidge of a twist. I put his values in the tone stack calculator app and it pretty much shows what's happening. Just a shit load of bass which is awesome but would be nice to tame a touch.


pcbguitarmania modified this circuit for their Black Sunn of Doom pcb. They replaced the eq section with that of the Benzin VH4. Much better with two bass controls, presence, and preboost. Its a beast for sure with the mods.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 22, 2021)

Lookin' good.

Interesting pcbguitarmania mods.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 22, 2021)

I am ignorant af with such things - Are Q1-4 omitted as there are surface mount alternates in Q5-8?


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 22, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> I am ignorant af with such things - Are Q1-4 omitted as there are surface mount alternates in Q5-8?


Yes, only install one device per each pair of pads. Q1=Q5 etc...


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 22, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> Yes, only install one device per each pair of pads. Q1=Q5 etc...



Thanks. Is there a sonic reason for choosing one over the other?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 22, 2021)

In theory through hole and smd jfets should work and sound the same. Through hole j201s have been discontinued and legitimate ones are harder and more expensive to buy. People have reported good results buying them from mouser, but they’re pricey. Do not buy jfets from eBay as they are very likely way out of spec (sometimes referred to as ‘fake’. I’m not sure if they are counterfeit or just rejects from mass production, but in any case if they’re out of spec then they aren’t real j201s).

however smd j201s are still produced and are readily available from several places and consistently in spec. Pedalpcb offers smd j201 soldered onto tiny boards so you can add resistor legs and use it in pcbs just like a through hole.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 22, 2021)

I very much prefer the smd pads right on the board over fiddling with the through hole adapters


----------



## kurtis1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yroc006 said:


> Do you happen to remember the type of DPDT switch you used for this build?  I’m building one currently and the BOM is calling for a DPDT On/Off.  I’m only finding DPDT switches that come in On/On and On/Off/On.  I feel like the On/On will work but wanted to confirm as desoldering a switch like this would really suck.  Thank you for any help.



I built one of these a month ago... Definitely an on/on dbdt switch... I also used a DPDT foot switch for the boost circuit instead of using a hand switch.


----------



## Yroc006 (Mar 26, 2021)

kurtis1 said:


> I built one of these a month ago... Definitely an on/on dbdt switch... I also used a DPDT foot switch for the boost circuit instead of using a hand switch.


Thank you!  I have two boards so I was going to try both setups.  I have a feeling I’d always leave the boost on for maximum doomz, but also enjoy building out in different ways.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 26, 2021)

I have the GuitarPCB Sunn board, I just haven’t put it together yet. I want to put a rat circuit in front of it too. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Sasan (Mar 26, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I have the GuitarPCB Sunn board, I just haven’t put it together yet. I want to put a rat circuit in front of it too. Looking forward to this one.


I've built one two years ago...sounds really nice!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 26, 2021)

Sasan said:


> I've built one two years ago...sounds really nice!
> View attachment 10603


Love how that looks. Great job


----------



## dnox (Jul 15, 2021)

I am building this now and got an on/off/on DPDT switch (no the on/on). Would this work or do I need to get the on/on?


----------



## phi1 (Jul 15, 2021)

On-off-on would technically “work”. The center position would have no sound. This may have some bad effects, create some buzz because the inputs and outputs would be left floating, not sure. You also might get a pop sound when switching because of that open center position. Might not be a problem, but if it were me I’d wait to get the on-on switch, since it would be no fun to unsolder all 6 pins.


----------

